# Dictionary selection always English-Spanish??



## Edinburgher

Normally, when browsing English-Only, the dictionary selection at the top of the page is "English definition".
Now it's English-Spanish.  Moreover, even when I change it to English definition, it keeps jumping back to English-Spanish whenever I visit a new page.

This change in behaviour seems to be a side-effect of last night's maintenance.


----------



## ewie

You beat me to it by exactly two minutes, Ed.

Ed was too polite to say it but I for one am finding this very annoying.


----------



## Şafak

I find this extremely annoying. If we want to set one selection in the dictionary search regardless of the section you are in, I think English definition would be the best choice.


----------



## Edinburgher

Şafak said:


> If we want to set one selection in the dictionary search regardless of the section you are in,


But do we?  Isn't it better for each forum to have its own default?


> I think English definition would be the best choice.


Well, many would agree with that, but, to be fair, the Spanish-English vocabulary forum has more traffic than English-Only.


----------



## mkellogg

Is it fixed? I think so.

Yea, that script that sets the dictionary was the strangest part last night. I couldn't figure out why it showed different options. I obviously chose the wrong one!


----------



## Edinburgher

Yes, that's it fixed.  Many thanks.


----------



## Kelly B

I would really like to be able to set a default dictionary preference associated with our username....


----------



## Hector9

Edinburgher said:


> to be fair, the Spanish-English vocabulary forum has more traffic than English-Only.


That's right, the Spanish-English section is the most active one in the whole/entire forum.


----------



## mkellogg

Kelly B said:


> I would really like to be able to set a default dictionary preference associated with our username....


I liked that idea. You can now set your preferred dictionary:
https://forum.wordreference.com/account/preferences

Let me know if there are any problems!


----------



## Kelly B

Excellent! It took me a moment to figure out how to set it, but I've got it. Thank you so much!
Edit @DearPrudence take a look!


----------



## DearPrudence

Oh, I didn't receive any notification despite the @DearPrudence! 





Anyway. I took it that the Spanish dictionary by default was only a glitch. Otherwise, it just changes according to the dictionary you use/select, right?
As I switch a lot between dictionaries, the current system works pretty well for me actually, but thanks for the tip!


----------



## merquiades

I didn't notice it until now, partly because I don't care too much and since I'm constantly switching between many different dictionaries, but it does seem that my Dictionary Search gravitates to Russian-English as a kind of default setting.  When I connect this is where it is.  This is curious because I don't use the Russian dictionary often.


----------



## mkellogg

If I am reading the code correctly, it sets the dictionary in this preference order:
1. The new setting in the forum preferences, if set.
2. If you followed a link from the dictionary, that dictionary.
3. The forum you are in. (If you are in the Greek forum, you get English-Greek).
4. A cookie (llang) that is set to the last WR dictionary that you used.
5. The first dictionary in the menu: English-Spanish.

I would think that it could never get to (5) since nearly everybody has the cookie in (4), but I could be wrong. In C&S here, it should be set to (4), your last used dictionary, for the vast majority of you.


----------

